# New member, second post.



## Ray (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi all thanks for being here.
I have been looking at a Husqvarna ST 224 208 cc.
I would love to know if any of you have one of these and how it is working for you ?
Thanks very much.
Merry Christmas
Ray


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Not me, but Merry Christmas and :welcome:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome I am starting my 3rd winter with a ST 224P, It belongs to my neighbour but I am the only one that uses it. I have not had any problems with at all . I used my own Toro 1128 HD then walk across the street and use the Husky for over 1 hr each time and I really like it. If some one that wants a 24 in machine that is easy to use this is it the P is for power steering which I am a fan of so you may want to try one out with it. Have attached a link to my review.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/97402-husqvarna-st-224p.html

PM me or ask if you have any questions.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I got one . . . only used it a couple of times. . . Heavy machine.

Here is the link to my review . . .
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/109970-husqvarna-st-224-a.html


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Ray let us know what you end up with getting.


----------

